
China Moves to Let Xi Stay in Power by Abolishing Term Limit - dkobran
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/02/25/world/asia/china-xi-jinping.html
======
greglindahl
This news is already on the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457998](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16457998)

~~~
dang
Thanks Greg. Moved comments thither.

